# Flag Display Case



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Just finished these the other day, 3 walnut and a cherry. The cherry one is goin to be a sample for next time, ones for uncle Steve and the other to for my brother inlaw father and uncle. Thanks for lookin Mike


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2009)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TWOXSIX (Feb 14, 2009)

A friend has been asking me to make one for him. Most of the ones I see are the same size. What size flag would go into the standard size box. I don't have the flag and the friend lives in the next state not too far. Any info would be appreciated. Sizes,plans,etc.....Thanks.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Flag size*

The flag I had is 5x9 for a casket, the measurements i got were 2 3/4 thick and 16 3/4 inside on both short angles.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice work. There's something special about seeing Old Glory on display.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

*Looks Good*

Post deleted


----------



## TWOXSIX (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, LOGGER


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

TWOXSIX said:


> A friend has been asking me to make one for him. Most of the ones I see are the same size. What size flag would go into the standard size box. I don't have the flag and the friend lives in the next state not too far. Any info would be appreciated. Sizes,plans,etc.....Thanks.


This would be the size for a 5' x 9' 6" burial flag. (properly folded)


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## TWOXSIX (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank You for the reply ,Jason


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's another set of plans. The botton corners are cut at 22.5 degrees vice 45. Just another option. Also, recommend a little base either a little pedistal or a small 3 sided box about 3 inches high. This allows you to put a little egraved placard with the person's name, date, etc. That, or put a small engraved placard on the inside, bottom, centered. I think it adds more to the flag being displayed. Just some recommendations. 

http://eastmanpublishing.com/library/freeflagplan.htm


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Jason W said:


> This would be the size for a 5' x 9' 6" burial flag. (properly folded)


`

The angles are 45-45-90 degrees


----------

